# What's your profession?



## TjamesX (5 May 2005)

*What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I'm interested to know what people do for a living and, how long you've been doing it?

I'll get it started;

Engineer - three years, in the software/simualtion side of things. Currently studying at the Securities Institute for a Grad Dip in Applied Finance and Investment outside of work.

Now over to everyone who wants to reply....

Cheers,
TJ


----------



## DTM (5 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Trading full time since October last year.  Worked as an accountant in a Liquidator's office for eight years prior to that.  

Enjoyed what I did then and enjoy what I do now, although trading full time gets a bit boring sometimes.


----------



## tech/a (5 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

(1) Most of my day is taken up with delegation and negotiation as I run a company.
The nuts and bolts are taken care of by my long suffering employees---or so they will tell you!

(2) From time to time it will (My day) involve evaluation and implementation of Developement Projects which I and my wife run seperate to the principal company.

Ever heard of the 80/20 rule?

Well let me tell you that 80% of time is spent on (1).
But guess where 80% of the Nett Profit comes from?


----------



## GreatPig (5 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Electronic engineering and computer programming - mostly the latter these days. I'm engineering manager in an electronic-security company.

Been doing embedded systems design and programming every since I left university back in the early '80s.

And 9-5 is extremely over-optimistic. 

GP


----------



## Stan 101 (5 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Been in the construction industry for close to 15 years in many capacities.
Estimator / quantity surveyor, Managed a timber technology business, and until tomorrow in technical services for a timber engineering company. After tomorrow I am a professional travelling bum, at least for the next few years..
Somewhere in there I was a scuba instructor, too.


----------



## keebab (6 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Run a company providing stunts and fight choreography to film and theatres. Violence with exceptional OH&S standards. 

Been doing that for 5 years now. Before that worked in sales and travel industry.


----------



## KaneX (7 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Hmmm, why do I get the feeling im a little out of my league here....

I teach music and have been for a few years now. For investment am interested in shares rather than buying property (as have been told to do).

Still learning the ropes but not broke...yet.


----------



## ghotib (7 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				KaneX said:
			
		

> Hmmm, why do I get the feeling im a little out of my league here....
> 
> I teach music and have been for a few years now. For investment am interested in shares rather than buying property (as have been told to do).
> 
> Still learning the ropes but not broke...yet.



Same league here KaneX, only worse; I'm on the edge of almost covering some of my costs as a singer. A much slower career change than I expected, which started rather earlier than I expected, and took some completely unexpected but equally unremunerative detours into choir conducting and choir-related teaching. 

So what do you teach and if you don't mind telling us, do you also perform professionally? 

Previous careers in IT (programming, tech writing, information architecture), and life insurance back when people still bought endowment policies - I know because I had one. 

Oh yeah: 9 to 5?  wasn't that the name of some movie once. 

Cheers,

Ghoti


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

9 to 5 is a memory. 

I teach English conversation 1 to 9. I trade part-time and am still learning. The last few weeks have been entertaining and in one case, painful.

Previously I have been a Real Estate agent and butcher. 

I don't rely on property and belive the stock market is where you can realise capital appreciation quickly. Property takes too long and is fraught with problems beyond your imagination.


----------



## Fleeta (8 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Very interesting and diverse lot you are....my 9-5 job is boring, an accountant at a big 4 firm, which really makes it more like an 8-7 job and gives me little time for trading, which means i'm more of an investor than a trader.


----------



## KaneX (8 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				ghotib said:
			
		

> Same league here KaneX, only worse; I'm on the edge of almost covering some of my costs as a singer. A much slower career change than I expected, which started rather earlier than I expected, and took some completely unexpected but equally unremunerative detours into choir conducting and choir-related teaching.
> 
> So what do you teach and if you don't mind telling us, do you also perform professionally?
> 
> ...





I must say, its good to see im not the only muso here. It sounds like you're happier in your new profession Ghoti.
I teach the piano but opposite to yourself, sometimes think of changing to a career away from music, although not exactly sure in what.  
At this stage do not perform professionally but never know what will happen in future.

Cheers

KaneX


----------



## mime (8 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Student studying RE.


----------



## malachii (8 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

I teach people to fly Airbus aircraft. Definitely not 9-5.

Malachii


----------



## ghotib (8 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				malachii said:
			
		

> I teach people to fly Airbus aircraft. Definitely not 9-5.
> 
> Malachii



Where do you teach? I wanna learn.

Any time.

Ghoti (For I have slipped the surly bonds of earth... oh wait....oooops...)


----------



## ghotib (8 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				KaneX said:
			
		

> I must say, its good to see im not the only muso here. It sounds like you're happier in your new profession Ghoti.
> I teach the piano but opposite to yourself, sometimes think of changing to a career away from music, although not exactly sure in what.
> At this stage do not perform professionally but never know what will happen in future.



There's at least one other money-earning muso here apart from you (I'm close, I hope, but not a professional yet). I do find this pretty tough, but nowhere near as tough as it is for people who don't have some capital accrued from mumble mumble years of earnings in other fields. And yes, I'm very happy. 

Are you interested in business - I mean as a general thing, like how businesses work and how to run them? 

Ghoti


----------



## Investor (9 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				TjamesX said:
			
		

> .... Currently studying at the Securities Institute for a Grad Dip in Applied Finance and Investment outside of work.
> 
> TJ




A good course. During my time, I found the following subjects useful:

1. Financial Statement Analysis;
2. Applied Corporate Finance;
3. Securities Industry Economics;
4. Property Investment and Analysis;
5. Mining Investment Analysis.

If you study Financial Statement Analysis, pay special attention to creative accounting risks (aka accounting risks).


----------



## Investor (11 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				malachii said:
			
		

> I teach people to fly Airbus aircraft.




Will that include the new Airbus 380 eventually???

That is a huge aircraft, double decker and can sit 800 passengers. Imagine the queue getting on and off.

Qantas has ordered 12 for next year (?).

SIA will be first to take delivery later this year. Emirates has ordered 30 (?).

Total global orders around 150. Airbus needs to sell 250 to break even, on the Euro 12 billion capex.

A lot of mining resources (aluminium, titanium, copper, etc) will be required to build the air crafts.

Boeing will be building a lot of new long range 777's as well. 

Other things being equal, these new crafts will add to demand for mining resources.


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				Investor said:
			
		

> Other things being equal, these new crafts will add to demand for mining resources.



Does anyone know what the total mass of one of these aircraft (or any other large aircraft for that matter) is. That is, the total mass (weight) of it excluding fuel and with nothing on board. Just wondering.


----------



## malachii (13 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

The basic empty weight of an A330 is approx 120 tonnes.  The A330 will be approx twice this.  Basic empty weight is defined as the weight of the arcraft excluding passengers and fuel but including galleys, seating, fire extinguishers, life rafts etc.

Unfortunately it will probably include the A380 which means I'll have to spend more time in Sydney.  Oh well!!

SIA has just been advised that their A380's will be delayed by a number of months.  Can't say it was unexpected but Boeing seems to be trying to make a big deal of it.


----------



## Investor (13 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Found this in a newspaper about the new 380:

"The first flight took off with a weight of 421 tonnes but Airbus is expected to move within weeks to test the plane at its maximum take-off weight of more than 560 tonnes. 

The flight took the aircraft around southwest France as the crew explored the aircraft's flight envelope by testing it in different flaps and slats configurations and with the landing gear up and down. 

This included normal flight control mode - the way the aircraft is flown in commercial service - in all configurations. 

On-board equipment recorded measurements for 150,000 separate parameters and beamed real-time data to the ground."


From the ground, it could be like watching a building take off.


----------



## Joe Blow (13 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

All the info you guys need about the Airbus A380 is here:

http://www.aviationboom.com/features/feature_A380.shtml

I'm looking forward to flying on one of these giants!


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Thanks for the info. These are BIG planes!


----------



## bvbfan (13 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Don't know where I should be saying this but I work for a bank afternoons, dealing with mostly students, since I work at a uni campus.


Also studying via the Securities Institute looking for something in the equities, derivatives area in a few years.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Posted by Bvbfan







> Also studying via the Securities Institute looking for something in the equities, derivatives area in a few years.




Bvbfan,

What are the Securities Institute's courses like. Is the quality what you expected and value for money? DO you do face to face, distance or online? 

I have thought about doing one of their courses.

Thanks


----------



## bvbfan (14 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

I'd highly recommend it   

I'm doing it via correspondence and have found it easier than going into classes for uni.

I can only comment on the Diploma level, as I don't start the Graduate Diploma for a few weeks

Value for money I think so, but it's also tax deductible for me.
Diploma subjects are about $550, grad diploma $800, masters $1300 with 8 units for each course.

The planning units are the hardest I found, writing the reports for full financial plans and the advice project.

Securities Institute


----------



## ob1kenobi (14 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Qualified Primary & Secondary Teacher. Currently teach High School: Years 11 & 12 Business Studies and Religious Education. I'm also a member of the school's executive, with responsibility for teaching and learning, assessment and reporting, plus all Board of Studies matters for the whole school. I also have Post Graduate Diploma in Religious Education and a Masters degree in Administration. I've published material on Organisational Communication and on Change Management. I have an interest in Chaos theory and complexity and the application of complexity and physics to organisations. I'm an Associate Fellow of the Australian Institute of Management. I've always maintained an interest in Accounting and Finance (but am not an accountant or adviser!). I have a double major in my undergraduate studies in Anthropology/Sociology and Curriculum.


----------



## Investor (14 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

And I thought you were a Jedi Knight.


----------



## ob1kenobi (15 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Investor, yes! I try to save the universe in my spare time!!!


----------



## excalibur (15 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Well people: this may seem a bit complicated but...so what:
I`m an italian/american living in germany and I`m been a hotel waitor for the past 25 years.
As to the 9 to 5...: My watch got busted many years ago.
Trading has been fascinating me for the past 2 years.(better late than never)
I think that I memorized all the books of Andre` Kostolany.


----------



## Investor (15 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*

Excalibur - the name of the sword used by King Arthur, brought to him by Merlin. Powerful. Also good at chess looking at your Avatar???   

En guard!

1. e4....... (avoid the French Defence and the Scandinavian Defence.)


----------



## excalibur (15 May 2005)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				Investor said:
			
		

> Excalibur - the name of the sword used by King Arthur, brought to him by Merlin. Powerful. Also good at chess looking at your Avatar???
> 
> En guard!
> 
> 1. e4....... (avoid the French Defence and the Scandinavian Defence.)



Oui Oui
I mean Yes yes
Chess is my favorite game
Especialy with my strategy in investments


----------



## nevieboy (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Hi all. Just scanning through some old threads, came across this thread.
I work in a bar in Lygon St. Carlton (Melb). Been there over 10 years. Worked in Lygon St. nearly 18 years.
Had own reastaurant many years ago. 
Quite happy working for the boss these days.


----------



## constable (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				nevieboy said:
			
		

> Hi all. Just scanning through some old threads, came across this thread.
> I work in a bar in Lygon St. Carlton (Melb). Been there over 10 years. Worked in Lygon St. nearly 18 years.
> Had own reastaurant many years ago.
> Quite happy working for the boss these days.



I used to live next door to jupiters cafe in lygon st about ten years ago!
At the time was studying accountancy at the rmit. That was way to exciting, so i travelled around a bit, worked in kalgoorlie for 2 years came back started scaffolding and then started own scaffold company which we run from home.
Spend most of the day on market if westpac allows.


----------



## nioka (13 November 2006)

*Re: what do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				Investor said:
			
		

> Found this in a newspaper about the new 380:
> 
> "The first flight took off with a weight of 421 tonnes but Airbus is expected to move within weeks to test the plane at its maximum take-off weight of more than 560 tonnes.
> 
> ...



They will make the price of fuel go up faster than the plane itself. Global warming?????


----------



## nevieboy (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> I used to live next door to jupiters cafe in lygon st about ten years ago!
> At the time was studying accountancy at the rmit. That was way to exciting, so i travelled around a bit, worked in kalgoorlie for 2 years came back started scaffolding and then started own scaffold company which we run from home.
> Spend most of the day on market if westpac allows.



Where about was jupiters cafe? Cannot recall it.


----------



## chops_a_must (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				TjamesX said:
			
		

> I'm interested to know what people do for a living and, how long you've been doing it?
> 
> I'll get it started;
> 
> ...



Massage Therapist.

Also, Philosophy and Sustainable Development student.


----------



## constable (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				nevieboy said:
			
		

> Where about was jupiters cafe? Cannot recall it.



Was just nth of the cnr of lygon and brunswick rd . Had 2 shop fronts pizza restaurant pool arcade etc opp funeral parlour! Said something about their pizza!


----------



## nevieboy (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> Was just nth of the cnr of lygon and brunswick rd . Had 2 shop fronts pizza restaurant pool arcade etc opp funeral parlour! Said something about their pizza!



That's right. That's in East Brunswick. I'm about 2kms south in Carlton.


----------



## kerosam (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

i;m a building surveyor


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

*Congrats* so you got the job!!!

Well done.
Open air constant demand.


----------



## kerosam (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Tech/a,

might be moving your way as this place is getting a bit too costly to live... considering eastern states as well. 

too many points to consider


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Well Id get some experience first if you enjoy the job.
Then you'll have some skill to offer.
I'll see if there is a shortage of help (experienced) in the industry. Ill call the people we use tommorow.


----------



## spitrader1 (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I am a stockbroker (can here the silence)


----------



## Gundini (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I jumped off the rat wheel in October. I spent 21 years bowing and scraping to the plethora of punters who were my customers on Qantas International flights. I was a Flight Attendent, hehehe..... I laugh now because I am freeeeeee........ Hey, it wasn't that bad, got a lot of people p*$#@ed and had a good time. I'm sure you were on my flight    but now, I trade full time, and as hairy as that is, I love it, and learning heaps from you guys, thanks!

Cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

nuts and bolts  enjineer,
I plan to work till Im 134  then I might take that trip to the sex spots I heard about in Iran where they do this dance with these 7 veils.


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I sit in front of this computer, in my home office, in an apartment above Brunswick St, Fitzroy, between 9 and 5 these days. 

I get up at about 6.30am and usually go to Hunts Gym on Johnston St with my girlfriend Rach and then go to a cafe for a coffee and read the Fin. 

I'm on the computer by 8.30/9 ish and then chat to you guys all day. I sometimes go down to the street to a cafe to meet a friend, or Rach for lunch, or if I'm feeling crazy, go for a run or walk in Carlton Gardens. 

Tuesday nights I go to Army. I am the Officer Commanding the 6th Health Company as part of 4th Combat Service Support Battalion in Melbourne. I'm in charge of about 60 health professionals ranging from doctors, to psychologists to paramedics. Army takes up about 2 days of my week. I used to be full time Army, having spent 13 years in the Army Medical Corps. I used windfalls from service with the UN in Rwanda and East Timor, and a superannuation payout, to invest in some good funds and stocks over the past 10 years, which now give me the freedom to play.  

The rest of the time I'm drinking red wine. Like now.


----------



## spitrader1 (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I sit in front of this computer, in my home office, in an apartment above Brunswick St, Fitzroy, between 9 and 5 these days.
> 
> I get up at about 6.30am and usually go to Hunts Gym on Johnston St with my girlfriend Rach and then go to a cafe for a coffee and read the Fin.
> 
> ...



very revealing kennas, and i must say, interesting!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

ditto, Kennas   And all the time I thought you worked in a barber shop lol. - and drank metho lol.
PS wife and I drink white wine from a flask - ever since we both failed a blindfold test between that and a $50 bottle of imported French Chardonney lol.

PS to make it stretch out a bit we add nice clean Sydney mains water, - and will continue to do so when it's recycled lol.  
No one's taking the piss outta me and my drinking habits!!


----------



## chops_a_must (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I sit in front of this computer, in my home office, in an apartment above Brunswick St, Fitzroy, between 9 and 5 these days.
> 
> I get up at about 6.30am and usually go to Hunts Gym on Johnston St with my girlfriend Rach and then go to a cafe for a coffee and read the Fin.
> 
> ...



Mmm, feeling men's testicles.


----------



## nizar (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				spitrader1 said:
			
		

> I am a stockbroker (can here the silence)



Well... come on, give us some tips!


----------



## nioka (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Interesting thread. Some interesting lives. I wouldn't change mine for any I've seen yet so I must be lucky. I describe myself as retired but I have done that for over 40 years now. Retired is doing what you want to do, when you want to do it. Before I "retired" I had amanagement job with hundreds of people under my control and only two above. One day I decided there was more to life than spending the day doing 3 things. Settling disputes, signing my name, or "scheming". I left what my rellies said was a good future to do my own thing. Life wasn't easy but mostly always interesting.
 What do I do 9 to 5. If the weather is good I may go fishing. When the world wearies and life doesn't satisfy there is always the garden (and I have a big one). If the weather is no good I will spend a little more time on the net. I often think I will write a book as I have had an interesting and varied life but never seem to get the time. I guess there is another 9 to 5 tomorrow so we will see what the day brings, ( the boat if fuelled up and there is bait in the fridge)


----------



## chops_a_must (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I could never be a retard, as Borat would say. I start bouncing off the walls if I don't do anything for a day or two.


----------



## Buster (13 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Hmmm.. Wouldn't consider it a 9 - 5, however it's how I earn a crust so  I guess it counts.. 

Electrician in the (Royal Australian) Navy.. Joined at 16 and now find myself approaching the '25 years of service' mark..  Spent the majority of first 20 years maintaining/operating the weapon systems of the FFG (Oliver Hazard Perry) class, like the MK 75 76mm Gun, MK 13 Guided Missile Launching system.. Torpedo's/Decoys etc etc.. then changed over to the 'Dark Side' and have looked after the 'Fire Control' system, which is the search/designation radars and computers that calculate ballistics and 'point' the weapons at the target, since..

Spent a lot of time away overseas on various Ships, and had a number of overseas postings.. certainly can't complain its been great, but it's a young mans game and I'm starting to get on a bit..  

Dabbled in the stockmarket for a number of years, however not seriously invested until about this time last year..

I've 'lurked' in this forum for some time, however really only contribute to 'General Chat' as i don't yet feel qualified to post in the 'stock' sections.. Have learned a great deal from this site though..

Regards,

Buster


----------



## pacer (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Mmm, feeling men's testicles.




*'ON THE BLOCK'* if u have a missus..and u dont tell her!....She'll find out....mark my words!....


----------



## chops_a_must (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I don't get the reference. And I was just taking the piss out of the role of army docs.


----------



## Kauri (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> *'ON THE BLOCK'* if u have a missus..and u dont tell her!....She'll find out....mark my words!....




   Sounds like you've had a bad experience somewhere along the line Pacer.  :fan


----------



## billhill (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Just doing exams at the moment to finish a biomedical science degree majoring in pharmacology and microbiology. So i'm a student supported by the government. Most days i do as little as possible in relation to my studies. Will have to get a job soon though.


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Mmm, feeling men's testicles.



LOL. Do you need a check up Chops?


----------



## imajica (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Head Teacher - English Literature, Writing, Mathematics at a private coaching college.

was an academic for a couple of years whilst doing my PhD at Macquarie University - English lit.


----------



## rusq (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I'm struggling trying to fill 9 to 5.  When I do it, Contract Painting with my brother in law is how it gets filled.  

I have two young children whose needs grow as they do.  Money seems to get tighter every week the way things are going.  (Rent, food, fuel, bills)  I have long been lured by the market but have never been a gambler and value my (small) capital enough to be very picky with what I do with it in the market until I learn enough to be confident in my choices.  

Considering moving back to home town of Melbourne for better opportunities and extended family although feel like a country boy at heart.  

Considering training for new career.  Have done sales, farming, labour, mostly crap with no papers required.

Time for a turnaround


----------



## karmatik (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Civil Engineer in the water industry. About to commence design work on the Ballarat 'Superpipe'!


----------



## CanOz (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				karmatik said:
			
		

> Civil Engineer in the water industry. About to commence design work on the Ballarat 'Superpipe'!




What is the "superpipe"?


----------



## marklar (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I.T. nerd, security is my speciality.  I used to live in Canberra and work in and for Federal Government, I moved to Melbourne earlier this year, had a brief period working for NAB in their massive I.T. Security section and am now contracting again.

m.


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				marklar said:
			
		

> I.T. nerd, security is my speciality.  I used to live in Canberra and work in and for Federal Government, I moved to Melbourne earlier this year, had a brief period working for NAB in their massive I.T. Security section and am now contracting again.
> 
> m.



I spy with my little eye someting beginning with Spy.


----------



## CanOz (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I spy with my little eye someting beginning with Spy.




LOL! Kennas your not getting paranoid are you?


----------



## maffu (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Im a Uni student, i have 4 exams in the next 7 days and then holidays until Feb or March when uni starts again.
So my 9-5 involves a lot of relaxing and hanging around with friends.
Earning some more $$$'s to invest is also a priority so i work when i can.


----------



## marklar (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I spy with my little eye someting beginning with Spy.



Hehe... no.... sorry.... although I do have a security clearance   

m.


----------



## Judd (14 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Property management.  A title which really means that I just organise others to change the fluorencent tubes and clean the toilets.

Don't/wont trade.  A few $,000 (greater than 1) down the gurgler beat that ego out of my system.  Made enough - after taxes - out of property to almost get rid of the mortgage (less than 18 months to go.)  Stick with Top 50 and LICs very long term so I can sleep at night.  Family and health worth more than the $$s.


----------



## rub92me (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I could tell you, but I would have to kill you   
Nah, not as exciting as that. I'm a fraud investigator.


----------



## dj_420 (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

some great careers on here,

well at the moment i work in the job support network, helping the unemployed get jobs, and catching out cashies (cash workers).

when im not working im at uni studying business mgt, just finishing second year, so im almost there.

once im finished i plan on working in the big smoke (sydney) and getting some real dollars.


----------



## tybutler (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

G'day everyone...

Left Australia after completing BA and MA degrees. Moved to S. Korea and have lived here for 5 years. I teach English from 3 - 5pm but have to be at work from 9 - 5. Therefore, most of the day I research quality stocks to buy with my disposable income (which is about 80% if anyone's in need of a job that allows a high level of saving). For three months of each year I travel with my wife (paid) so we are fortunate to have visited many places around the globe.

I do spend many hours at this site and enjoy reading through contributor's various experiences and stock tips. Being an expat and 'out of the game', I appreciate this site as a way to keep informed about the ASX. Thank you to all of you who contribute.

Ty.


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				tybutler said:
			
		

> G'day everyone...
> 
> Left Australia after completing BA and MA degrees. Moved to S. Korea and have lived here for 5 years. I teach English from 3 - 5pm but have to be at work from 9 - 5. Therefore, most of the day I research quality stocks to buy with my disposable income (which is about 80% if anyone's in need of a job that allows a high level of saving). For three months of each year I travel with my wife (paid) so we are fortunate to have visited many places around the globe.
> 
> ...




Hi Ty, sounds like a good life!

Your avatar has just made me hungry.


----------



## tybutler (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Hi Ty, sounds like a good life!
> 
> Your avatar has just made me hungry.




Well, there are some sacrifices.... like it's hard to get a decent hamburger! And it's getting bloody cold now. But I do manage to get my hands on some pleasures such as a reasonably priced bottle of red.

Lifestyle's not great, but we make what we can out of it. I have a weber BBQ on the balcony and a dog, so it almost seems like home... sometimes.

Enjoy your posts - keep up the good work.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				tybutler said:
			
		

> Well, there are some sacrifices.... like it's hard to get a decent hamburger! And it's getting bloody cold now. But I do manage to get my hands on some pleasures such as a reasonably priced bottle of red.
> 
> Lifestyle's not great, but we make what we can out of it. I have a weber BBQ on the balcony and a dog, so it almost seems like home... sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy your posts - keep up the good work.




Don't eat your dog. Hide it when the guests come over they will want to throw it on the webber.  

Disclaimer: They eat dogs in Korea.


----------



## CanOz (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				tybutler said:
			
		

> Well, there are some sacrifices.... like it's hard to get a decent hamburger! And it's getting bloody cold now. But I do manage to get my hands on some pleasures such as a reasonably priced bottle of red.
> 
> Lifestyle's not great, but we make what we can out of it. I have a weber BBQ on the balcony and a dog, so it almost seems like home... sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy your posts - keep up the good work.




Hi Ty, i can relate to all of what you say. Although i have an ample supply of red here, its just not the same as living in the Coonawarra, where i moved here from.

Cheers,


----------



## ezyTrader (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

anyo-hasayo, Ty!

I'd loved visiting S.Korea esp, autumn and winter, despite the cold...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Yes Korea is a good place to visit. Love the food and people.


----------



## Flathead Flick (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I run an IT business from Buenos Aires, Argentina. Almost 2am here, but hey, that's the norm from Argentinians so I'm rolling with it.


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				Flathead Flick said:
			
		

> I run an IT business from Buenos Aires, Argentina. Almost 2am here, but hey, that's the norm from Argentinians so I'm rolling with it.



You need to change the profile Flathead, it says you're in Sydney?
Any little wine bars for sale over there?


----------



## Flathead Flick (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> You need to change the profile Flathead, it says you're in Sydney?
> Any little wine bars for sale over there?




Yeah, well, I am in Sydney from time to time, but most of my time is spent living here. Hell yeah, there are wine bars for sale. And the wine is bloody brilliant to boot. In fact, you could deck out any number of the killer 18th century buildings in BsAs to make your wine bar. 

And it's cheap. With the peso at 2.35/1 for the AUD, it's hard to spend money here. Just tonight I went out to dinner at a nice restaurant - 11 pesos for schnitzel, salad, a glass of wine and a coffee. Sure, there are pricier places for the turistas, but if you steer clear of them you can live like a king.


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				Flathead Flick said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, I am in Sydney from time to time, but most of my time is spent living here. Hell yeah, there are wine bars for sale. And the wine is bloody brilliant to boot. In fact, you could deck out any number of the killer 18th century buildings in BsAs to make your wine bar.
> 
> And it's cheap. With the peso at 2.35/1 for the AUD, it's hard to spend money here. Just tonight I went out to dinner at a nice restaurant - 11 pesos for schnitzel, salad, a glass of wine and a coffee. Sure, there are pricier places for the turistas, but if you steer clear of them you can live like a king.



I'll just pack up my passport and grab my credit card and be there shortly!!   

I am a huge fan of Latin America. Spent a few months travelling around there a year or so ago. One important observation: Columbian women.....

Going to Mexico for a month in Feb 07. End of next year my girlfriend and I are planning on flying into Mexico City and travelling south until we find a little wine bar, or a dive shop for sale, and park for a year or 4. Can't wait.

Might see you in BA then!


----------



## Flathead Flick (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I'll just pack up my passport and grab my credit card and be there shortly!!
> 
> I am a huge fan of Latin America. Spent a few months travelling around there a year or so ago. One important observation: Columbian women.....
> 
> ...




You could do worse kennas!  Sounds like a plan my friend. From Mexico south it's all good. My girlfriend and I spent a year in Central America a few years back, which is pretty much why we're here now. If you make it Mexico, make sure you hit the Pacific beaches - there's a place called Zipolite which is bloody beautiful. Little village where you can rent huts right on the beach with the sand as your floor...too good. Nicaragua and Guatemala are also pretty amazing. You can't go wrong around there really. Nor down this way, for that matter.

Keep the wine bar dream alive mate. You've only got one shot at this life.


----------



## sam76 (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Yes Korea is a good place to visit. Love the food and people.




Spent 4 days in Itaewon last year while I was living in Japan.

just like Roppongi.

The went to the DMZ which was pretty crazy.

I like Japanese girls more then Korean Girls.


----------



## Speedbird675 (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Gents,

Spent 6 years in India trading Australian & Indonesian Hard Coking Coal / Steam Coal before moving to Australia last year and working as a Base Metals Analyst with an independent mining consultancy.


----------



## son of baglimit (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

spent 10 years in a bank - mainly IT
spent 10 years at tabcorp - mainly IT

now i work at...........the ATO.

shuffling paper, bored beyond belief - but why do it you ask !!

cos its 3 mins walk from home and its the 1st 9-5 job ive ever had.

and i wanna learn how to cover my @rse when i need to reduce my tax - it really is a great place to learn - from the inside !!!


----------



## 36590 (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I wear the blue suit in Country NSW.

Spent the last three weeks in Goulburn training for the OSG (part time Riot 
Squad), so next year at APEC I will be wearing the helmet with the shield having anything and everything thrown at us  . Something different from swaning around in sleepy wine country Mudgee.    

I wish I worked 9 to 5. Although 12's are pretty good for following the market. 

cheers.


----------



## Gurgler (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Originally a secondary school teacher, then 17 years in telcoms ending up managing a telemessaging bureau 24/7 (nowadays, they have evolved into call centres!); got out when I realised I didn't need the stress.
Drove taxis in Melb to clear my head and gain perspective.

Eventually decided teaching was what I wanted to do and moved into English Language teaching; did my 'apprenticeship' in Thailand - love the place, but the pay sucks!
Now teaching business subjects in China and loving it!

I'm on a learning curve here and appreciate all your wisdom and insights.


----------



## marc1 (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

New to the website, guys - great info.

Enjoyed a plumbing career for 30 years (small business) but the body has finally said "no more" so at the age of 46 time to move on. 

Long time investor since the early 1990s, buy and hold strategy which has been kind to me. Looking forward to a more proactive investment/trading style now I have plenty of time to surf this informative and entertaining website.

P.S. Red wine seems to be a pre-requisite - I already feel at home. Cheers!


----------



## Bronte (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

A big *"Welcome to ASF"*
What do you do? (9 to 5)
Whatever we like   
Thanks to trading.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				marc1 said:
			
		

> 1. Looking forward to a more proactive investment/trading style now I have plenty of time to surf this informative and entertaining website.
> 2. Red wine seems to be a pre-requisite - I already feel at home. Cheers!





			
				bronte said:
			
		

> Whatever we like   , Thanks to trading.



I would love to start a thread - more accurately a poll - how many of us have financial positions on par with, if not, just as good as, when we heard of this bludy ASX!!    then again - let's remember that the laws of chance dictate that for every winner there should be a loser. (or two?)

The experts keep saying 95% of traders lose !!! (hence for every winner , 19 losers !!!??) - this has GOTTA be overly pessimistic !!! - please tell me you agree lol.  
PS maybe one of you clever dudes could set up a poll along these lines?

PS red wine gives me a hangover - sorry to be the odd man out - but I like beer or white. PS I agree entirely , marc1,  gr8 website  - and such kind dudes to share their knowledge with plebs like... well me at least


----------



## Out Too Soon (15 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Ex Electronics Tech who got sick of 9-5, went to Thailand for 2 yrs owned a bar near the beach in paradise  highlight of my life. Came back to Electronics 9-5 (~8-5)     until getting nowhere bought a takeaway, sold that, nearly out of debt, now learning to trade successfully & gardening, Been doing well enough in the last mth to almost call it a real job ( the trading, not the gardening) :


----------



## HRL (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

I agree with Nioka... retirement is a state of mind.  When you can do what you want, when you want then you are basically there regardless of age. 9-5 for me is IT and it's been good to me I must say. Travelled all over the world and had a blast while earning good money and making a lot of friends.  2yrs at Merrills in London building an online trading system opened my eyes to the market and coming home with a stack of british pounds gave me a freehold house... and two rentals soon after.  It's a nice feeling to have property behind you so early on and someone else paying the mortgages!  Had my own business for a while but back in IT at the moment and loving life in Sydney.  The more I travel the more I appreciate the lifestyle we have in Australia. BTW this site is brilliant.  Good to read opinions from such a cross section of people.  Keep it up.  Hayden


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				HRL said:
			
		

> I agree with Nioka... retirement is a state of mind.  When you can do what you want, when you want then you are basically there regardless of age. 9-5 for me is IT and it's been good to me I must say. Travelled all over the world and had a blast while earning good money and making a lot of friends.  2yrs at Merrills in London building an online trading system opened my eyes to the market and coming home with a stack of british pounds gave me a freehold house... and two rentals soon after.  It's a nice feeling to have property behind you so early on and someone else paying the mortgages!  Had my own business for a while but back in IT at the moment and loving life in Sydney.  The more I travel the more I appreciate the lifestyle we have in Australia. BTW this site is brilliant.  Good to read opinions from such a cross section of people.  Keep it up.  Hayden



Hi Hayden, Welcome aboard! Got any favourite IT stocks?


----------



## spitrader1 (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				Bronte said:
			
		

> A big *"Welcome to ASF"*
> What do you do? (9 to 5)
> Whatever we like
> Thanks to trading.



bronte shouldnt that read
what do you do? (9 to 5)
whatsever we like 
*thanks to advertising a trading system on ASF with unclear, confusing posts and no live trades as proof*


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				spitrader1 said:
			
		

> bronte shouldnt that read
> what do you do? (9 to 5)
> whatsever we like
> *thanks to advertising a trading system on ASF with unclear, confusing posts and no live trades as proof*



RAOTFLMFHO!


----------



## HRL (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Hey Kennas, Nothing blowing my hair back right now. Was holding IIN until they sold iHug in NZ and made a tidy profit but got out a little too early... bugger. All my money is in mining/resources which seems to be really booming at the moment.  ADI & VMS in particular.  Need to dig a little deeper to see what's around IT-wise so will let you know if I find anything interesting. Hayden


----------



## spitrader1 (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> RAOTFLMFHO!



u got me there kennas, got the FLMFHO bit, whats the rest??


----------



## karmatik (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> What is the "superpipe"?




Its the water transfer pipe (110k) from Lake Eppalock to Bendigo/Ballarat in Victoria. Had a lot of attention in the media recently


----------



## Raging Bull (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Hi,

run a small agency building web sites and custom database programing / CMS's.

On the side I just started my first property development plus getting into trading (slowwwwly)..


----------



## dhukka (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Was an accountant for a couple years in Sydney straight out of Uni. Bored the pants off me, got a break as a research assistant in a mid-size stockbroking house back in 97. Worked my way up to an assistant analyst position covering banks. I was also the senior analyst covering other financials such as CPU and ASX. Got out of the game at the end of 2001. 

Spent a couple of years in Thailand teaching English in the deep south for pittance but had a great time doing it. Came to Japan for the first time in 2003 doing short term teacing gigs and spent the time off in Thailand doing nothing much. Decided to get a little more serious and just finished a Masters in Linguistics this year. Landed a nice University job just outside of Tokyo which gives me about 4 months paid vacation a year and a lot of time to analyse stocks. Just getting back into it after 5 years out of the market. All Ords has doubled since I was last in. From my training in research I'm more of a fundamentalist and long term investor although I do follow this resource mania with interest - I just see too many paralells with the tech boom for me dip my toe in. Interesting times


----------



## HRL (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Hi Dhukka,  

I hear what you're saying about resources v tech boom but I think there is much more foundation to resources (pardon the pun) than there ever was for techs.  Tech stocks were insanely inflated relative to what they were doing and the true value of the companies (assets,revenues etc.)... a few geeks in a garage creating a website is suddenly worth a billion dollars... hmmm, I don't think so.  Resources have much more real-world value.  Especially with India, China & UAE charging ahead and screaming out for infrastructure.  Australia is one of the countries best positioned to take advantage.  But as always diversity in your investments and a generally cautious approach is best for longterm prosperity.  I'm sure Warren Buffett sees himself more as a conservative investor than a gambler and he's done pretty well for himself.

Teaching English in Thailand sounds like fun.  Been seeing a Spanish girl lately who did it for a few months earlier this year and loved it but suffered with the pay rates also and had to pull the pin.  Made me laugh when I first heard the story... Spaniard teaching English in Thailand.  Would have loved to sit in on a couple of the lessons!

Hayden


----------



## dhukka (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Hi HRL,

I agree there are plenty of differences, commodity prices have run remarkably over the past 5 years and seem to be well supported by the fundamentals. It's the similarities that bother me. I hear a lot of talk about 'potential' and 'upside' but not much evidence of cashflow or profits. Share prices running or retreating on the smallest piece of news for example about how far they've drilled a hole into the ground. Speculators jumping from one stock to next trying to find the next 'big thing.' The worst part is the mindless often hysterical chatter that goes on about these speculative stocks. 95% is just plain nonsense. It all sounds eerily familiar to someone who was in the thick of the internet wave. Makes for interesting reading though. 

There was a time when if you had a white face you could get a job teaching pretty much anywhere in Thailand. They've been clamping down recently and only want qualified teachers now which is a good thing considering some of the dregs that end up working there. Good fun, thoroughly recommend it for anyone who wants to take a year or two out from the rat race


----------



## bigdog (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Married 35 years with three grown up children.

I retired in March 2006 after working 39 years for the one company as Manager.
-- Accountant, Financial Analyst, System Analyst, loved creating database applications and can do just about anything.

The last 10 years of my employment required extensive overseas travel.  For the past five years, I was an ex-pat working in Thailand, which was a great assignment where I spent about 70% of my time traveling to UK, South Africa, India, Asia, Japan, Korea, Australia and NZ.  

During the 90’s I was involved in setting up the accounting and internal controls for new entities in Asia and India.  During the 80,s I spent time creating on-line mainframe applications to replace batch systems or new systems.

Got really involved in the stock market in January this year as my intention was to set up self managed super fund.  Returned to Melbourne in May 2006 and my super is now in a managed super fund where I do not have to worry about trading.

My wife has a substantial portfolio of bluechips, midcaps and a few spekkies.

I do have a decent portfolio and for the past three weeks, I have spent much of the day in front of the computer.  In the last two weeks I have spent a lot more time using the AussieStockForum, which I have found to be a world class site with quality articles written by the members. 

I am also a HC member, but this site has too much dribble.  There are simply too many members inputting rubbish!

My wife arrives home from overseas tomorrow, so things may change and right now I need to clean our residence before picking her up.

To all you members, congratulations and continue to keep up your great postings.  Also, thank you very much for your your feedback to my notes.

John the Bigdog


----------



## Junior (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

This is my first post on these forums.

I am 23 years old and work as a Paraplanner in Melbourne, I am now completing the final unit of the DFP at Securities Institute.  In august last year I established a personal loan and a margin loan to invest in primarily blue chip stocks.


----------



## HRL (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Hi Bill,  What's a Paraplanner exactly?  And hows the margin loan/bluechip position working for you after the first year?  Hayden


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Interesting group of people on these forums,

I'm a 40 year old fair skinned blond haired escort,  any takers?  :


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Interesting group of people on these forums,
> 
> I'm a 40 year old fair skinned blond haired escort,  any takers?  :


----------



## spitrader1 (16 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Interesting group of people on these forums,
> 
> I'm a 40 year old fair skinned blond haired escort,  any takers?  :



GOLD


----------



## Junior (17 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				HRL said:
			
		

> Hi Bill,  What's a Paraplanner exactly?  And hows the margin loan/bluechip position working for you after the first year?  Hayden




A paraplanner is basically just below a financial adviser, I guess it's like training to become an adviser.  I don't actually give advice but I spend a lot of time on the phone to clients explaining the advice they have received.  I also conduct share trades, prepare SOAs and organise various types of loans for clients.

The margin loan/bluechip position has kicked off well, it's also a very tax effective way of gaining exposure to the market.  I imagine that I will continue this strategy for a long time to come.


----------



## anon (17 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*

Now retired. During "working life" (which has really never stopped) was a regional technical specialist on computer hardware, covering A-NZ. Required frequent trips to US, UK & Japan to learn new technologies which I then taught/supported back home. It was a constant challenge because when I got called out to give support it was for the most difficult problems, mostly very intermittent stuff, and usually in a tense customer situation. 

Been a scout master, president of a judo club, a photography club and a large Independent Retirees branch.

Major achievements - got to the top of Mount Fuji and slid down its crater, climbed in Sierra Nevadas, rafted down the wild Chattooga rapids in Georgia, climbed the Three Sisters'  West Wall in Katoomba.

One of my unhappy failures was my utter inability to drink a full pot of warm English beer, something I tried to do almost every weekend during our twelve months' assignment in England. Same applies to coca-cola.

Been involved in the market for a number of years now, earning enough to pay all our expenses, and to put some savings into the bank. 

On and off have been spending time and mental power on writing a program. I can see two options to achieving the desired results: one is top-down  and the other is bottom-up. The top-down is working reasonably well. The other one is a real challenge, but is probably solveable.


Kennas, earlier in this thread you said to  HRL -
Hi Hayden, Welcome aboard! Got any favourite IT stocks? 

I don't think he has replied yet, but have you ever looked at IBA?  This is not advice, just an idle query.


anon


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				anon said:
			
		

> Kennas, earlier in this thread you said to  HRL -
> Hi Hayden, Welcome aboard! Got any favourite IT stocks?
> 
> I don't think he has replied yet, but have you ever looked at IBA?  This is not advice, just an idle query.
> anon



Yeah got a reply. 

IBA looks incredible when you take out the May disaster. Is there a thread? You should start one if not. Better have a look. Cheers.


----------



## RichKid (17 November 2006)

*Re: What do you do? (9 to 5)*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> I would love to start a thread - more accurately a poll - how many of us have financial positions on par with, if not, just as good as, when we heard of this bludy ASX!!    then again - let's remember that the laws of chance dictate that for every winner there should be a loser. (or two?)
> 
> The experts keep saying 95% of traders lose !!! (hence for every winner , 19 losers !!!??) - this has GOTTA be overly pessimistic !!! - please tell me you agree lol.
> PS maybe one of you clever dudes could set up a poll along these lines?
> ...




hey 2020
There is a poll like that somewhere, I think from this early this year or late last year, have a look for it and you'll find that there were some issues re how to phrase the question and what the parameters were going to be. Interesting topic though, a few threads on it already. Happy to help if you need more tips, but we'll have to open a new thread if it's different to an existing one (also don't want to go off topic here).


----------



## josh_in_a_box (12 June 2007)

just curious, so what does every1 round here do for a living?

im a student at uni, working as a cook part time.

next?


----------



## imajica (12 June 2007)

school teacher

full time head teacher (essay writing, maths, english) at private (after school) coaching college

did work as an academic at Uni for a short while (tutoring/lecturing English literature)


----------



## tanga40 (12 June 2007)

student at melbourne uni doing final year commerce


----------



## Sean K (12 June 2007)

House husband.

Try not to lose money on dodgy stocks.

Post on ASF. 

Semi professional wine taster.


----------



## Boyou (12 June 2007)

Small business owner ..Landscaping.Living in the Sunshine State where we grow the biggest skin cancers! Yoiks!!

Chhers Ya'll


----------



## josh_in_a_box (12 June 2007)

kennas said:


> House husband.
> 
> Try not to lose money on dodgy stocks.
> 
> ...




haha
u just became my hero....i like the way u think!


----------



## blueroo (12 June 2007)

ex-shopkeeper
ex-sparky
now homebody who dabbles in websites and busted-a@8# shares


----------



## tayser (12 June 2007)

Test Analyst / QA.


----------



## marklar (12 June 2007)

IT nerd.  Had a go at politics a few years ago without much success.

m.


----------



## Flying Fish (12 June 2007)

I'm the guy leaning on the slow/stop sign


----------



## legs (12 June 2007)

Food Technologist FOR LEADING DAIRY COMPANY


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 June 2007)

Flying Fish said:


> I'm the guy leaning on the slow/stop sign




Beancounter...and a damn sexy one at that for the ladies out there


----------



## reece55 (12 June 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Beancounter...and a damn sexy one at that for the ladies out there




HAHAHAHAHAHA........ OK Pommie......

I'm an Accountant, what a life.......... Looking to upgrade to Kennas' profession.... LOL

Cheers


----------



## Broadside (12 June 2007)

Marine farming / processing


----------



## legs (12 June 2007)

Broadside said:


> Marine farming / processing




Now to me farming doesn't make me think of "marine", is that KELP? FISH?


----------



## Bobby (12 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Semi professional wine taster.




Wow, way to go ! 

Cheers Bob.


----------



## insider (12 June 2007)

A mini Donald Trump... Minus the comb over... Still at Uni for only 6 weeks more


----------



## nizar (12 June 2007)

Uni student.


----------



## Broadside (12 June 2007)

legs said:


> Now to me farming doesn't make me think of "marine", is that KELP? FISH?




mussels...but like an earlier poster in the thread I also did Commerce at Melb so it's funny how things end up, he might end up a kelp farmer


----------



## purple (12 June 2007)

gigolo...


----------



## Sean K (12 June 2007)

purple said:


> gigolo.



In the UAE?


----------



## purple (12 June 2007)

kennas said:


> In the UAE?




gigolo...to my wife!

(hey, let a man finish his sentence!!)  

nah, I'm an Architect (construction type, not the computer type).


----------



## nizar (12 June 2007)

insider said:


> A mini Donald Trump... Minus the comb over... Still at Uni for only 6 weeks more




Nice.
And after uni wats next?

Let me guess, full time trader?


----------



## alphman (12 June 2007)

marklar said:


> IT nerd.




insert into ASF.thread (reply) values ("same");
commit;


----------



## BradK (12 June 2007)

Full time English and History teacher (HSC NSW). 

Moving to England at the end of the year with family courtesy, in part, to EVE. However, it did take back some profits


----------



## Who Dares Wins (12 June 2007)

I'm in Fisheries Management. Also have a business exporting dried seafood to Asia.$$$$$


----------



## patrick (12 June 2007)

Finished uni last friday, communications degree, film/ advertising majors now looking 4 jobs who wants 2 give me one?  

Also been a sheet metal worker for a refridgeration company during my studies pretty much qualified at that as well.


----------



## insider (12 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Nice.
> And after uni wats next?
> 
> Let me guess, full time trader?




Nope... I was thinking of joining Greenpeace and fighting against Nuclear energy and uranium mining


----------



## legs (12 June 2007)

insider said:


> Nope... I was thinking of joining Greenpeace and fighting against Nuclear energy and uranium mining




Who says we ban Insider from Uranium Posts????....lolpmsl


----------



## rub92me (12 June 2007)

I'm an undercover moderator. See https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1289&page=4


----------



## yonnie (12 June 2007)

full time share trader

in a couple of years wanne buy a little farm and grow my own vegies, fruit and kill a chook or two.

lived back on the land for about 10 years with no electrics etc and a horse/cart for transport!
loved it


----------



## Mofra (13 June 2007)

Corporate wh@re... I make multi millionaires slightly richer. It is ever so rewarding


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2007)

I'm a full time @rsehole.

That's what the local yocals think seeing as I don't "work" for a living.


----------



## CanOz (13 June 2007)

wayneL said:


> I'm a full time @rsehole.
> 
> That's what the local yocals think seeing as I don't "work" for a living.




I thought you actually got a 'day job' recently?


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2007)

CanOz said:


> I thought you actually got a 'day job' recently?



Yeah when I finally get to England, I have a day job waiting for me... so at least I won't put the pommy yocals offside.


----------



## Joe Blow (13 June 2007)

When I'm not in my role as ASF administrator I conduct important scientific research.


----------



## rico01 (13 June 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> When I'm not in my role as ASF administrator I conduct important scientific research.




Good to see your suporting major industries of australia:bier:


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> When I'm not in my role as ASF administrator I conduct important scientific research.



It's truly wonderful that we have such altruists amongst us. 

I'd be willing to help out if you need a hand Joe. :alcohol:


----------



## Joe Blow (13 June 2007)

wayneL said:


> It's truly wonderful that we have such altruists amongst us.
> 
> I'd be willing to help out if you need a hand Joe. :alcohol:




Wayne, your assistance is always appreciated. After all this is cutting edge research. 

However, its not entirely altruistic, some of the funds go towards maintaining and upgrading ASF's state of the art hardware.


----------



## Bronte (13 June 2007)

My profession is now in Jewellery. 
Battman64 is / was a Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## Kauri (13 June 2007)

Decommissioned drifter...


----------



## rico01 (13 June 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Wayne, your assistance is always appreciated. After all this is cutting edge research.
> 
> However, its not entirely altruistic, some of the funds go towards maintaining and upgrading ASF's state of the art hardware.




JOE u need to clean up yur office yur a disgrace to this website


----------



## Joe Blow (13 June 2007)

rico01 said:


> JOE u need to clean up yur office yur a disgrace to this website




I do need a good maid. Are you offering your services?


----------



## legs (13 June 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Wayne, your assistance is always appreciated. After all this is cutting edge research.
> 
> However, its not entirely altruistic, some of the funds go towards maintaining and upgrading ASF's state of the art hardware.




What i love best about this picture is look where the power cable goes.... Straight into the lightpole!!!....I nearly wet myself!!

I am the man they based HOMER SIMPSON on:

Homer: Aw, twenty dollars. I wanted a peanut.
Homer's brain: But Homer, twenty dollars can buy many peanuts.
Homer: Explain how.
Homer's brain: Money can be exchanged for good and services.
Homer: Woo hoo!


----------



## Absolutely (13 June 2007)

Another civil engineer here. I build tunnels and bridges. (Well actually I try and negotiate the contracts and then let others do all the hard work). Get involved with a lot of mine infrastructure from time to time - doing some major work for Fortescue right now.

Started doing the share thing seriously about a year ago when the ex walked out with most of my hard earned cash and the kids, and hit me for child support too. Guys this is a situation you need to avoid.

Having said that, trading the past year has more then kept my head above water and I'm even starting to prosper. (Well that is until I consider what the tax bill is likely to be.)


----------



## legs (13 June 2007)

Absolutely said:


> Another civil engineer here. I build tunnels and bridges. (Well actually I try and negotiate the contracts and then let others do all the hard work). Get involved with a lot of mine infrastructure from time to time - doing some major work for Fortescue right now.
> 
> Started doing the share thing seriously about a year ago when the ex walked out with most of my hard earned cash and the kids, and hit me for child support too. Guys this is a situation you need to avoid.
> 
> Having said that, trading the past year has more then kept my head above water and I'm even starting to prosper. (Well that is until I consider what the tax bill is likely to be.)




Mate I have been paying CSA for 12 years..only 5 to go but then again she wants to do a 4 yr UNI Degree... Yu should check my thread on the CSA.... I feel ya pain..


----------



## nomore4s (13 June 2007)

I run a showerscreen & wardrobe business up in sunny Darwin, not as exciting as some of the other posters, and nowhere near as much fun as other posters (Kennas, Joe, and who was the gigalo? lol).


----------



## Absolutely (13 June 2007)

legs said:


> Mate I have been paying CSA for 12 years..only 5 to go but then again she wants to do a 4 yr UNI Degree... Yu should check my thread on the CSA.... I feel ya pain..




Thanks legs, I will.


----------



## INORE (13 June 2007)

Full-time.
Mechanical gingerbeer for the big aussie/south african...was also with RIO....now getting rather bored...(will this iron-ore thang ever end?)....so now looking to getting into something with a bit more to it than...dig it out....crush it up....and ship it away....

Part-time.
ASF browsing...and then some.


----------



## chops_a_must (15 June 2007)

purple said:


> gigolo...



Don't joke about that hey...

I inadvertently found out the other night that one of my mates has become one... Lol!


----------



## insider (15 June 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Don't joke about that hey...
> 
> I inadvertently found out the other night that one of my mates has become one... Lol!




That's odd... Most guys would put out for free


----------



## ta2693 (15 June 2007)

I am an immigration agent.


----------



## nomore4s (15 June 2007)

insider said:


> That's odd... Most guys would put out for free




lol, even better if you get paid for it


----------



## Spaghetti (16 June 2007)

I am a female with an opinion so I am unemployable. My attitude doesn't help much, nor my red hair.

I did work for many big companies in corporate finance roles but they got sick of me being right all the time when I never dressed the part. To be right you have to look right, mark my words!

Nuff said really.:


----------



## Santob (16 June 2007)

Fulltime Civil Engineer - but I mainly work in Project Planning and Controls.


----------



## BradK (16 June 2007)

Spaghetti said:


> I am a female with an opinion so I am unemployable. My attitude doesn't help much, nor my red hair.
> 
> I did work for many big companies in corporate finance roles but they got sick of me being right all the time when I never dressed the part. To be right you have to look right, mark my words!
> 
> Nuff said really.:




You sound bldy hard to work with... I wouldnt employ you. Might want to work on your first impressions love - or read Taming of the Shrew


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

Spaghetti said:


> I am a female with an opinion so I am unemployable. My attitude doesn't help much, nor my red hair.
> 
> I did work for many big companies in corporate finance roles but they got sick of me being right all the time when I never dressed the part. To be right you have to look right, mark my words!
> 
> Nuff said really.:



good on ya spaghetti - but like you infer you'll have to find a boss who's more interested in your being right than the fact that he might've been  wrong - used to work for a boss - who used to play dumb  - said he employed people to do his thinking for him  - and he got the very best out of everybody!!

I think it's called effective leadership 

Why does Ronald Reagan spring to mind ? lol - sorta - except this boss was smarter than old Ronnie. 
I think Ronnie had early stages of dimentia yes? 
and lol - still he managed to sort out the cold war - 

(but sadly leave the global a bit warmer  )

PS I'm an engineer , nuts and bolts, all that stuff.
Like the lunatic who breaks out of the asylum  by forcing the windows in the laundry - on the way through he has his way with a couple of the washerwomen there - 
next day the headlines read  "Nut Screws Washers and Bolts" )


----------



## tech/a (16 June 2007)

Builder/Developer.
In Business.

Builder/Developer.
In Property.

Builder/Developer.
In Trading.

Avid traveller when I MAKE the time.


----------



## Seaking (16 June 2007)

Electrical contractor and share trader. I spend the most time on trading and make the most money contracting...


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

Seaking said:


> I spend the most time on trading and make the most money contracting...



lol - great quote there seaking  
thank god for my day job as well lol


----------



## onemore (16 June 2007)

I nail wood together. But i would like to be a successful fulltime trader hopefully!


----------



## justjohn (16 June 2007)

have 3 p/t jobs
Milk vendor
Commercial Cleaner
Storeman at WOW with the infamous (MINT MAN) who is a worse ramper than the chicken .....go OSH....  BDG::horse::arsch:


----------



## rico01 (16 June 2007)

I,m a full time procrastinator,  it takes me all day what to decide to buy


----------



## tech/a (16 June 2007)

So your an ALL DAY trader!!


----------



## Joe Blow (16 June 2007)

rico01 said:


> I,m a full time procrastinator,  it takes me all day what to decide to buy




Rico, just wondering if you have one of these on your keyboard - ' - an apostrophe. If you do I'm just wondering why you use a comma where you should be using an apostophe.

I'm baffled. Please explain.


----------



## rico01 (16 June 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Rico, just wondering if you have one of these on your keyboard - ' - an apostrophe. If you do I'm just wondering why you use a comma where you should be using an apostophe.
> 
> I'm baffled. Please explain.




Gee's Joe  you musn,t has musch to do  if your gunna pick up al the grsmmatical error,s that peopul use on thus forim. i,ma sorrry if my mustekes arr gettin at yar. plese forrgive me


----------



## Pager (16 June 2007)

Im a Full time Chef in the Corporate world, no restaurant or hotel hours for me , although im to be made redundant in a few weeks time .

Im also the silent partner in a of all things a Beauty Salon, doesnt make a fortune but a profit none the less.

Im also a part time futures trader, place all my orders before the markets open and has know become my biggest form of income .


----------



## nizar (16 June 2007)

Pager said:


> Im a Full time Chef in the Corporate world, no restaurant or hotel hours for me , although im to be made redundant in a few weeks time .
> 
> Im also the silent partner in a of all things a Beauty Salon, doesnt make a fortune but a profit none the less.
> 
> Im also a part time futures trader, place all my orders before the markets open and has know become my biggest form of income .




Nothing beats EOD/EOW trading.
Clean up but at the same time have a job, socialise, enjoy life, and kick back.
I like.


----------



## insider (16 June 2007)

tech/a said:


> Builder/Developer.
> In Business.
> 
> Builder/Developer.
> ...




Hey Tech/A I was just wondering what your qualifications are? And what state you're in?


----------



## Joe Blow (16 June 2007)

rico01 said:


> Gee's Joe  you musn,t has musch to do  if your gunna pick up al the grsmmatical error,s that peopul use on thus forim. i,ma sorrry if my mustekes arr gettin at yar. plese forrgive me




Sorry Rico, I thought you may not have had an apostrophe on your keyboard. Some people out of Australia use strange foreign keyboards with all kinds of different symbols on them. Or maybe the button just popped off.

As for spelling and grammar, yes unfortunately I can be a bit of a stickler for it. Nothing wrong with taking a little pride in your written expression. Give it your for best shot for me, willya? It makes me happy and on this forum, anything that makes Joe happy is a good thing.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Some people out of Australia use strange foreign keyboards with all kinds of different symbols on them.



lol, you blokes ever consider what they went through in PNG when they started their electoral roll !!?
hardly anyone spoke english
they all wanted to be called this or that , say rigo (hypothetical example)
so (as I recall) they threw in handfuls of apostrophies
ri'go
r'igo
rig'o
etc etc  
heck you blokes could have added

ri,go
r,igo
rig,o

ri"go
r"igo
rig"o
(ps maybe you had to be there lol)
they sure as hell have this problem in polynesia as well


----------



## jammin (16 June 2007)

I'm a project manager with a systems integration company.
It's not what I planned to do. The control systems manufacturer I worked for just keeps getting bought out every 5 years, or so, and has now morphed into a  "systems integrater"


----------



## aaronphetamine (16 June 2007)

I work with Suncorp Metway at the moment part time which suits me well to learn about the stock market and to learnin about financial services

I studied at university applied chemistry for 2 years, then left after I decided its not what i wanted to do after working in a lab at the start of the year.

I'd like to be a fulltime trader, thats why im here learning on the forums and have a stack of books next to the computer to read !


----------



## investforwealth (17 June 2007)

In a past life I spent almost nine years in local government at the Sunshine Coast as a senior network infrastructure officer; gotta love the titles they come up with.  I was responsible for planning, deploying and managing LAN and WAN networks, as well as looking after their Internet infrastructure (web, mail, dns, etc. servers) and all aspects of data security.

I've also been a DJ mixing techno, trance and hard house and I worked as a barman and a waiter when I was a struggling student.

In February this year I took the plunge and became a full-time stock trader, after spending almost a year learning as much as I could and paper-trading for about four months.

With regard to learning about the markets, the more I learn, the more I realise how little I know and how much more I have to learn.

I'm more of a technical analyst than a fundamentalist, although I'm starting to take more of an interest in a combined approach.  I'm a member of the ATAA and considering doing the diploma in technical analysis.

I'm also a property investor and own a few rental properties, although I currently rent myself.


----------



## Dutchy3 (17 June 2007)

Operations Manager for a large government business .... lots of people .... not enough money. Mix of professionals and support staff ....

Bit of a hoot really ...

Young family ... just enough time to keep ahead of the analysis curve on the ASX


----------



## questionall_42 (17 June 2007)

I've had many identities over the years.  A degree pondering philosophy over far too long put me in the prime position to market myself as the grand master of all that is general and vague - strategy consultant.  I've worked as a strategy consultant in one of the big consulting firms, focussing on mining, oil & gas, and the old school utilities (electricity, water and gas). Moved into international NGO consulting (predominantly India and China) and now making an attempt to move into Aboriginal business/strategy consulting.  Life and work is good.  Manage to do trading in spurts between projects.


----------



## geminidreams (17 June 2007)

I am a metallurgist of too many years experience. Worked in Nickel, Uranium, Gold, Diamonds, Mineral Sands, Lead and Zinc. Sounds like I should be on a board and be soaking up $50,000 and 2 million free options every year for 50 hours of work. Any offers would be welcome .


----------



## tcoates (17 June 2007)

Software developer with young family who has paid off the house and looking for other ways to waste (/invest) his money

Tim


----------

